# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  برای صد زدن دروس باید چیکار کرد؟

## Mohadese

اگه قراره درسی رو 100 بزنیم به نظر شما رو چی کار کنیم؟
وحتما بگین چجوری بخونیم؟
 :Y (592): 
ممنون

----------


## mohammadfarokhi

این کار کار خیلی شاقی هستش...ولی شدنی...

فقط باخواندن ومطالعه مفهومی ومفید...

----------


## Mahdi

بچه هاشنیدم اگه درسی روصدبزنی نمیبرنت سربازی!!! داریم همچین چیزی مردم؟

----------


## Dr.Mohammadi

داش مهدی اینو احتمال زیاد شایعه ساختن...ولی خب شما بیا همه رو صد بزن که کاراز محکم کاری عیب نکنه!

----------


## Sampad

دوستان هر کسی زیستو 100 بزنه پیش من جایزه داره .....از سال 86 هیشکی نتونسته زیستو 100 بزنه :yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohadese

بحث رو منحرف نکنین
مثلا بخوام زبانو 100 بزنم با ریدینگاش چه کنم؟
بقیه هم که فک نکنم بشه؟
میشه؟چجوری؟

----------


## Mohadese

جدی که میشه هیچکی ج نمیده!!!!!!!

----------


## raponzel

نه نمیشه مثل اینکه تا کنکور کمتراز 1ماه وقت داریمااااا اول سال نیس که

----------


## Mohadese

میشه

----------


## raponzel

ابته چون تو خیلی سریعی!!!!!!!! شاید بشه

----------


## Mohadese

مثلا مگه زبان بجز متن چه سختی داره؟

----------


## raponzel

اره زبانو میشه 100زد ولی اصل کاری ریدینگه دیگه.تو 2تا ریدینگم میخونی؟اگه بتونی درست معنیشون کنی کم کمش 97 میزنی

----------


## Mohadese

منم مشکلم ریدینگه
سوالم همینه
چجوری زبان رو با ریدینگاش 100 بزنیم؟

----------


## Mohadese

کی ج منو میده؟
چجوری 100 بزنم
شمافرض کن من برسم متن ها رو بزنم
چجوری درست بزنم

----------


## pouyaaaa

خوب بايد اول ديد الان زبانت رو چند ميزني

----------


## Mohadese

کنکورای اخیر حول وحوش70وخورده ای

----------


## Sampad

سوالای ریدینگ رو از اونایی که متنشون کمه شروع کن ..تو جواب دادن به سوالاش بهت کمک میکنه 

راستی یه سوالم دارم .تو کنکور به غیر از ریدینگ همشون از کتابن دیگه ؟؟؟یعنی همه لغات از کتاب هست یا لغات خارج از کتاب هم داره ؟؟

----------


## Mohadese

فک کنم از کتابه
ولی خود لغات پیش 1 دیکشنری میشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Parniya

> کی ج منو میده؟
> چجوری 100 بزنم
> شمافرض کن من برسم متن ها رو بزنم
> چجوری درست بزنم


محدثه جون فکر کنم ، شاید ! ، به دردت بخوره !!!  چگونه تست زبان انگلیسی بزنیم ؟

----------


## pouyaaaa

> محدثه جون فکر کنم ، شاید ! ، به دردت بخوره !!!  چگونه تست زبان انگلیسی بزنیم ؟


من خوندمش به نظرم بهترين و منطقي ترين راه براي ١٠٠زدن همينه

----------


## Mohadese

> من خوندمش به نظرم بهترين و منطقي ترين راه براي ١٠٠زدن همينه


ولی الان وقتشو نداریم
منم خوندم

----------


## Gunner.Milad4274

ببین محدثه خانوم خیلی مهم نیس که زبانو 100 بزنی!!
کم نیستن کسایی که تو سن ما مدرک بین المللی زبان دارن!! پس اگر بخوای زباتو از 70 به 100 برسونی انقدی تو رتبت تاثیر نداره که ریاضیو 10 درصد ببری بالا! باور کن!
بعدش اومدیمو تو کل وقتتو تا کنکور گذاشتی رو زبان بعد زبان امسالو خیلیییییییی سخت طرح کردن تو جواب یه سوالو اون وسطا ندونی روحیتو از دست میدی!! به نظر من هدف باید بالا زدن همه دروس باشه نه 100 زدن یه درس خاص!!
بهر حال خوددانی این نظر من بود!! همگی موفق باشی!!

----------


## Mahdi

محدثه خانم !فک کنم به اندازه کافی درباره درصدبالازدن زبان توی تاپیکهای زبان بحث کردیم نیازی به پرسیدن سوالات تکراری نیست !باتشکر :Y (628):

----------


## M O H S E N

محدثه خانوم شما اگه میخواید 100 بزنید برید کتاب 504 absolutely essential words و کتاب new bridging the gap  رو بخونید
دیگه عملا لغات سخت ریدینگ ها واست مثل آب خوردن میشه
چیز زیادی نیست فقط 95 درسه با لغات نامانوس فراوان!!
من خوندم.به شما جوونا هم توصیه میکنم بخونید

----------


## Mohadese

> محدثه خانوم شما اگه میخواید 100 بزنید برید کتاب 504 absolutely essential words و کتاب new bridging the gap  رو بخونید
> دیگه عملا لغات سخت ریدینگ ها واست مثل آب خوردن میشه
> چیز زیادی نیست فقط 95 درسه با لغات نامانوس فراوان!!
> من خوندم.به شما جوونا هم توصیه میکنم بخونید


504خیلی زیاده
الان وقت واسش نیس
مرسی از همه دوستان که راهنمایی کردن
من بیخیال 100 شدم
کلی درس واسه بهتر کردن درصدها مونده
100پیشکش

----------


## IranSatellite

> ببین محدثه خانوم خیلی مهم نیس که زبانو 100 بزنی!!
> کم نیستن کسایی که تو سن ما مدرک بین المللی زبان دارن!! پس اگر بخوای زباتو از 70 به 100 برسونی انقدی تو رتبت تاثیر نداره که ریاضیو 10 درصد ببری بالا! باور کن!
> بعدش اومدیمو تو کل وقتتو تا کنکور گذاشتی رو زبان بعد زبان امسالو خیلیییییییی سخت طرح کردن تو جواب یه سوالو اون وسطا ندونی روحیتو از دست میدی!! به نظر من هدف باید بالا زدن همه دروس باشه نه 100 زدن یه درس خاص!!
> بهر حال خوددانی این نظر من بود!! همگی موفق باشی!!


کاملا موافقم با این دوستمون
شما اگه 10 درصد یکی از دروس اختصاصی رو بالاتر بزنی خیلی بیشتر تاثیر میزاره تو رتبت تا اینکه بخوای عربی و زبان رو 100 بزنی!

----------


## Mohadese

> کاملا موافقم با این دوستمون
> شما اگه 10 درصد یکی از دروس اختصاصی رو بالاتر بزنی خیلی بیشتر تاثیر میزاره تو رتبت تا اینکه بخوای عربی و زبان رو 100 بزنی!


منم موافقم
ریاضی پادشاهی میکنه تو همه درسا

----------


## sbm

> اگه قراره درسی رو 100 بزنیم به نظر شما رو چی کار کنیم؟
> وحتما بگین چجوری بخونیم؟
> 
> ممنون




سلام بنظر من تنها درسی که میشه صدزد دینیه البته نظر شخصی خودمه 
چون ادبیات تکواژ وقرابت احتمال اشتباه هست 
عربی هم که درک مطلب ومفهوم دشواره
زبانوو در جریان نیستم
تخصصی هام که صد زدنشون کار دشواریه
البته شیمی شدنیه 
من خودم تمرکزم رو دینیه
 :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

درمورد زبان ،

اینکه با خوندن 504 میشه 100 زد موافق نیستم!

من 504 رو فول فولم، خط به خطشو
اما تا حالا فقط3 بار تونستم تو قلمچی صد بزنم

تو زبان بی دقتی ممکنه زیاد پیش بیاد

منم با نظر یاس آب موافقم؛ دینی از همه عمومیا آسونتره و میشه صد زدش

----------


## Slow

من میخوام ادبیاتمو 100 بزنم
تاریخ ادبیات و املا و لغت رو مشکل داشتم...الان لغت و تاریخ ادبیاتم میتونم بزنم اما در مورد املا هنوزم مشکل دارم...
دوستان اگر راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## Mohadese

ادبیات در کشور هیچکس پارسال 100 نزده

----------


## Gunner.Milad4274

املا فکر کنم خیلی سبز خیلی خوب کار کرده باشه ولی خوب 96 با 100 خیلیم فرق نداره!!

----------


## Slow

من شنیدم (فقط شنیدم و مطمئن نیستم) که هر درسی رو 100 بزنی به ضریبش یکی اضافه میشه(مثلا ادبیات که 4هستش میشه 5 ) واسه همین

----------


## Gunner.Milad4274

من دقیقا نمیدونما اما بعید میدونم اینجوری باشه!! چون بهر حال باید یه جای رسمی مینوشت اینو!!
اگر کنکور 92 فیزیکش مث 87 باشه احتمالا بتونم 100 بزنم!! چی میشهههههههه!! وای!!

----------


## Slow

منم از یکی شنیدم که به 95 درصد حرفاش اعتماد ندارم!
اختصاصیا رو که مطمئنم نمی تونم 100 بزنم چون از هر کدوم یه قسمتایی رو اصلن نخوندم و نمی خوام بخونم... :Y (455):

----------

